# أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك





فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكَّرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك. وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك ( مت 5: 23 ،24)
من المُلاحظ كثيراً في الأناجيل، أن ربنا يسوع المسيح يتكلم كثيراً عن الصلاة وأيضاً عن الغفران، وأحياناً كثيرة يقرن الاثنين معاً. ففي متى5: 23،24 نقرأ القول: «فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح (رمز الاقتراب إلى الله أو الصلاة) وهناك تذكَّرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك، فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك». فهنا يأتي إنسان ومعه حَمَل ليقدمه للرب، ويتقدم بوقار واحترام صوب مذبح الله. ولكنه عندما يصل إلى هناك، تومض في ذهنه واقعة ذلك الإنسان الذي معه المخاصمة. فعلى التو يشعر بالانقباض عند ورود هذا الخاطر السريع. ولذلك يقول له الرب يسوع «اترك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب». لماذا؟ وبماذا سيتحدث الجمهور الذي حول الهيكل؟ إن ذلك لا يهم، فأقصر طريق للاقتراب لله بالنسبة لذلك الإنسان ليس هو الطريق إلى المذبح، بل إلى منزل ذلك الإنسان الذي له شيء عليه «أولاً اصطلح». اتبع الترتيب الصحيح. اصطلح أولاً وليس ثانياً، ثم تعال وقدّم قربانك.

يقول بعض الناس: "أنت لا تعرف كم هو صعب على الواحد أن يغفر" نعم إنني أعرف ذلك تماماً، فإنك لا تقدر أن تغفر من نفسك، ولكن لو كان الواحد يَدَع روح المسيح يتسلط على القلب، فيجعله يحب الأشخاص الذين لا يقدر أن يحبهم، عندئذ لا توجد علاقة طبيعية أو انعطاف شخصي، ولكن سيكون في قلبه حنين ومحبة إلهية حقيقية وسيمتلئ بالعطف من نحو الإنسان الذي قد جرحه.

ولكن الحقيقة التي يجب أن نخضع لها، هي أننا يجب أن نغفر باختيارنا وبحرية وبسخاء إذا كنا نريد أن نكون في شركة مع الله بالصلاة. وليس بعيداً علينا أن نجد السبب. إذا كانت الصلاة هي شركة في أسمى معانيها، عندئذ يجب أن يكون لنا نفس صفات مَنْ نريد أن نكون في شركة معه، لو رُمنا النتائج العظيمة استجابة لصلواتنا. أما إذا كانت جذور عدم الصفح تتأصل فينا، فالشيطان سيكون له إذ ذاك مكان في مثل هذا القلب، وعندئذ سيوجد مع عدم الصفح: الحقد، والحسد، والمرارة، والكلمة الحادة الجارحة، والخداع ... ويا لها من مجموعة رديئة!!

منقول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا اصطلح مع نفسك ثم كل التاس


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اولا اصطلح مع نفسك ثم كل التاس


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*روعة حبيبي الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*المسامحة من اجمل الصفات الانسانية...*

*ميرسي الك...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة حبيبي الرب يبارك عمرك...*
> 
> *المسامحة من اجمل الصفات الانسانية...*
> 
> *ميرسي الك...*


----------

